# Halen en Krijgen



## Alisson Pereira

Hallo,

Ik wil graag weten of ik de werkwoorden ''halen'' en ''krijgen'' zou kunnen gebruiken in dezelfde situatie, of of het werkwoord een ander zou moeten zijn. Bijvoorbeeld:

1) Laten we opschieten om de bus te krijgen/halen
2) Ga naar de dokter om je recept te krijgen/halen
3) Ze vroeg haar man om melk te gaan krijgen/halen
4) Ik probeer contact te krijgen/halen met haar zus
5) Je moet alleen maar op de Knopje drukken om een kaatje te krijgen/halen.

Bij voorbaad denk


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> 1) Laten we opschieten om de bus te krijgen/halen
> 2) Ga naar de dokter om je recept te krijgen/halen
> 3) Ze vroeg haar man om melk te gaan krijgen/halen      OM MELK TE HALEN.
> 4) Ik probeer contact te krijgen/halen met haar zus
> 5) Je moet alleen maar op de Knopje drukken om een kaatje te krijgen/halen.     HET KNOPJE     ....    KAARTJE
> 
> Bij voorbaad denk Bij voorbaat dank. Dank bij voorbaat is de geijkte uitdrukking


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok dank je!


----------



## eno2

Ik hou van korte formuleringen


3) Ze vroeg haar man MELK TE HALEN.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok maar als je aan jouw zoon of vrouw vraagt, zou dat dit dan zijn?

> haal melk voor mij, alstublieft.


----------



## eno2

Ach, Astublieft,  zo beleefd ben je niet tegen zoon of vrouw.

Haal wat melk voor mij, wil je?


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dat is een beetje anders van mij.
Hier moet je ''por favor'' zeggen als je een gunst wilt, anders, doe dat zelf.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ach, Astublieft, zo beleefd ben je niet tegen zoon of vrouw.


----------



## eno2

Is er iets mis met 'wil je' misschien?



Alisson Pereira said:


> Dat is een beetje anders van mij.  BIJ
> Hier moet je ''por favor'' zeggen als je een gunst wilt, anders, doe dat zelf. DOE JE HET MAAR ZELF.


In Spanje ook:  por favor.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Is er iets mis met 'wil je' misschien?


Nee, maar er is ook niks mis met "alstublieft".


----------



## eno2

Ik prefereer 'wil je'.
Ik vind  de vragende vorm 'haal je melk voor mij alstublieft?' beter dan de imperatief 'haal melk voor mij alstublieft'.
Klinkt als een bevel.
Het is tenslotte duidelijk een beleefd bedoelde vraag (por favor).  ik gebruikte ook de vragende vorm, maar met 'wil je'.


----------



## Red Arrow

Gebruik "wil je?" niet in een tekst. Afhankelijk van hoe je het zegt, maakt "wil je" een zin beleefder of net onbeleefder.

In een tekst gebruikt je best:
-eens
-alsjeblieft
-alstublieft


----------



## eno2

Ik bedoelde niet in een tekst maar gesproken.


eno2 said:


> tegen zoon of vrouw.
> 
> Haal wat melk voor mij, wil je?


Gesproken.
Maar geschreven is ook geen enkel bezwaar tegen.

Haal eens melk voor mij wil je
Haal eens wat melk voor mij wil je.
Haal melk voor mij a.u.b. => stijf.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Even denken. In de volgende situatie, wat zou jullie dan zeggen?

> Je ziet iets aan jouw auto en jouw zoon is bij jou.

1) zoon, haal de moersleutel voor mij.
2) haal de moersleutel voor mij, wil je? Of alsjeblieft.


----------



## eno2

Ik wil je niet in verwarring brengen.
Het is allemaal goed Nederlands, dus dat is makkelijk voor wat dat betreft.  Maar als je je wil verdiepen in (subjectieve) nuances   =>

1) zoon, haal de moersleutel voor mij.
Military style. Paternalistisch.
Als het over een paard ging, gezegd door Pa Cartwright van Bonanza tegen Little Joe, kon hij goed zeggen:
Zoon, haal mijn paard voor mij.   Ik zie Pa Cartwright geen a.u.b. zeggen tegen zijn zoon.
2) haal de moersleutel voor mij, wil je? Of met even/eens even
Vind ik beter dan
<haal de moersleutel voor mij alsjeblieft>, wat ook goed is.
Ondertussen heb je in elk geval een aantal varianten en mijn mening daarover.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, bedankt!


----------



## ThomasK

Je vertrekt (opnieuw) vanuit het Engel, denk ik ("to get"), en dat mag, maar... altijd gevaarlijk, en zeker met "get" dat een tiental (als niet tientallen betekenissen heeft...


Alisson Pereira said:


> 1) Laten we opschieten om *de bus te halen (= not to miss)*
> 2) Ga naar de dokter om *je recept te halen (= go and get, fetch) /// te krijgen: less idiomatic, not impossible, i would say.. *
> 3) Ze vroeg haar man om melk *te gaan hale*n ( id.: to go and get)
> 4) Ik probeer contact te krijgen met haar zus (*= to obtain)*
> 5) Je moet alleen maar op de Knopje drukken om een kaartje te krijgen (uit de machine/ *obtain*).
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank/ *Alvast bedankt!*


krijgen is dus vaak obtain
halen is vaak to fetch, to go and get... 

Verzoeken/ requests: 
Haal *eens *melk voor mij, *wil je?* - Perfect, idd ; wil je *eens *melk voor mij halen
Haal eens wat melk voor mij. (zeer direct, niet direct vriendelijk)
Haal melk voor mij a.u.b. => stijf, formeel, idd.   Combinatie van imperatief en a.u.b.: niet "normaal", bijna paradoxaal...


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dat was heel goed, nu denk ik aan het woord ''pakken''. Ik was naar een televisieprogramma kijken en dan ik hoorde: "Ik pak de fris dan" (denk ik), dan staat hij van de tafel op en ging de fris uit de koelkast halen. Mijn vraag is, kan ik "pakken" gebruiken in plaats van "halen"?


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Haal melk voor mij a.u.b. => stijf, formeel, idd.   Combinatie van imperatief en a.u.b.: *niet "normaal", bijna paradoxaal...*


----------



## Peterdg

Was het niet: "Ik pak de fris*drank*"?

In sommige gevallen kan je "halen" en "pakken" voor elkaar gebruiken maar niet altijd.

"Pakken" = "to grab" in het Engels. In jouw voorbeeldzin kan je inderdaad ook "Ik *haal *de frisdrank" gebruiken.

Er is ook nog het werkwoord "*nemen*" (= "to take" in het Engels) dat in sommige gevallen ook kan gebruikt worden als alternatief voor "pakken" maar niet voor "halen". Bijvoorbeeld: "Ik pak/neem een koffie" in de zin van: "ik kies een koffie" ("I will have a coffee") bijvoorbeeld in een café.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Allemaal bedankt!!


----------



## ThomasK

"Pakken" is populair in Nederland, als "nemen" vooral, "lekker informeel" (en impliciet misschien "halen": eerst gaan  en dan nemen, maar ja, dat is halen). Voor ons in Vlaanderen is "pakken" soms bijna "stelen", maar niet in het dialect.


----------

